# ALL UK SAS'S http://www.social-anxiety-community.org



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello, i have been recently going onto this site, and i can honestly say its great. Doesn't matter how old you are, there is people all over the United Kingdom, they organize meet ups, if your keen on trying to socialize, whether you live in Scotland, London, liverpool etc.... 
So i really advice you to join this site, would be great for you to chat to local people who are in the same situations, get involved in the forums..
hope to you seen signed up.
My username is Emmazing, if you wish to message... 

http://www.social-anxiety-community.org


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I wondered what happened to you. Knew you'd be up to something. Tch.


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

Looool.
i hope to see you signed up to the UK one kiirby.
i still come on here sometimes


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd join, but I'm too lazy to post on another forum


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

Your lazy  disappointed.. majorly disappointed. :no


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

Weird i signed up like a little while ago before seeing this thread


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Is it more active than this place with meetups etc? Might join some time even if it's just for that, dunno. The meetups forum is hidden if you don't have an account it seems so I can't tell.


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

yeah on a regular basis, theres groups who like to go out for a drink aswell, everyones friendly, im gonna go to a meet up this week for the first time, ****ting myself though. :roll
well duke looks like your going to have to sign up lol/


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Have yee got many Irish folk on it? Can me pet leprechaun join if I join?


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

PandaPop said:


> Weird i signed up like a little while ago before seeing this thread


Haha seriously, what one do you find better ?


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Have yee got many Irish folk on it? Can me pet leprechaun join if I join?


Yeah there are irish =)
of course anyone can join


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

weird I made an account about 2 months a go..I'll add ya Emmz


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

Emmz92 said:


> Haha seriously, what one do you find better ?


Yeah i agree about the meets, i've gotta wait for my account to be checked out before posting though as it was only around 2 hours ago i signed up haha


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm a member as well, probably would be good for those from UK on here who don't have one to sign up.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I just signed up, how long does it take the moderators there to approve new accounts? - That seems an odd system.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Mine took an hour.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Mine took over a month to approve. lol.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Cyrus said:


> Mine took over a month to approve. lol.


 They saw your avatar and hesitated. Can't blame them


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

AlisonWonderland said:


> They saw your avatar and hesitated. Can't blame them


Ah yes I should have known!


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Hahaha I already have an account there it seems. Forgot completely about that.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

rainbowOne said:


> Hahaha I already have an account there it seems. Forgot completely about that.


Me too. I was kinda concerned when it said my email address had already been taken.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Cyrus said:


> Mine took over a month to approve. lol.


wow, bad moderators on there part. They recently upgraded a few members to mods so probably hour or two at most now. And yes, why have you got the Kylenator as an avatar


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


> wow, bad moderators on there part. They recently upgraded a few members to mods so probably hour or two at most now. And yes, why have you got the Kylenator as an avatar


To give me a kick up the arse to get a job soon


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

Cyrus said:


> To give me a kick up the arse to get a job soon


Hahahaha that made me giggle :haha


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

Just posting a quick message to say any fellow UK SA'ers wishing to join the SA UK site


----------



## giantkiller (Feb 20, 2011)

I signed up ages ago. Might have to start posting more..


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I signed up mostly for the meetup information, but I haven't posted yet. My name is Eliza there too


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Signed up too  they are trying to get a group up in preston which is right near me, great news.

Cheers for sharing the website.


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

No problem guys, thought it may help the UK guys that are all roaming about on this site


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

So I've tried going on it lately.
Not as addicted as I am here yet though :lol

but it has a flashy thing when you get a PM, that's pretty cool.


----------



## giantkiller (Feb 20, 2011)

Not really feeling the forum to be honest. I kind of like talking with Americans and people from other places, rather than just Brits. 

I'm also often on in the early hours of the morning, so there is less activity there than here.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Effort talking on two forums! ;( Will probably sign up eventually.


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm thinking of signing up, will probably do so at some point.


----------

